# Best DIY or budget toys



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

So, Lilo destroys EVERY SINGLE TOY that I buy him.
I thought about buying him a Kong toy, but here in Brazil they are VERY EXPENSIVE, comparing the minimum wage and currency diferences it would be as if it was $500 in the US (A LOT OF MONEY FOR A TOY). Brazil also has a lot of problems with importing things, so buying on ebay or somewhere like that wouldn't be very viable, unless it was a really cheap toy.
Do you guys have any idea of a DIY toy or a cheap toy that can survive a young golden?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps you might find something here that will work for you and your 'destroyer'!! 
33 DIY Dog Toys from Things Around the House | BarkPost


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tennis balls are a favourite with most retrievers, though some enthusiastic chewers may need supervision. They should not be too expensive in Brazil.


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Tennis balls are a favourite with most retrievers, though some enthusiastic chewers may need supervision. They should not be too expensive in Brazil.


They aren't indeed


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Charliethree said:


> Perhaps you might find something here that will work for you and your 'destroyer'!!
> 33 DIY Dog Toys from Things Around the House | BarkPost


Some very interesting ideas there.
I think that I have an old pair of jeans here, I'll try the jeans knot one.
Thanks


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh, Pilgrim and Lily used to have hours of fun with old jeans with knots! They made good chew toys and wonderful tug toys that lasted for ages.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We don't use tennis balls. They are notorious for wearing down a dog's teeth. Our dogs love Nylabones and Kongs. They are the only things that really last with our Goldens.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer likes Nylabones. Not sure how expensive they'd be in Brazil though


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer likes Nylabones. Not sure how expensive they'd be in Brazil though


They're a bit expensive but not CRAZY expensive. How long do they last?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Most of Kaizer's have been intact thus far, which is pretty good considering his track record with chew toys.


----------



## ljmelius (Feb 14, 2017)

We use deer antlers but they are expensive here in compared to other alternatives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

If you have an old fleece bathrobe, cut three long strips and braid them to make a rope. It should be the hardy sort of fleece. I have an assortment of toys for my own dog, but her favorite is the fleece tug rope I made for her. Fleece is a safer alternative than other sort of textiles used in making tug ropes for dogs. They are hard to rip.

I also made a snuffle mat. Buy a rubber mat (doorstep mat) with holes, cut out strips of fleece and thread and tie them through the holes (google snuffle mat for dogs). This is a bit time consuming, but my dog really enjoys using this as an alternative feeding bowl.

I have the XL kong black, as well as a zogoflex bone. Between nylabone (which I also had) and zogoflex, zogoflex actually survived my pup. 

Surprisingly, my daughter's old baby stuffed ball (playgro first football) is still whole, despite having adult dog teeth chomping on it....so, if you can look up second hand baby toys, you might come across this. When you do get one, keep an eye on it though...my dog hasn't been able to ruin it yet, but yours might succeed. There is a bell in it that is a choking hazard (and the stuffing is also a choking hazard). Worth a try though! 

You can also look up DIY nose work training equipment. They are usually made of tubes and wood. Some nose work games also just use plastic containers with lids.


----------

